# Words of encouragement



## Milkman (Aug 2, 2007)

The little story below is good to help you when you feel like things are stacked against you. I know re-reading it has helped me several times.

Im not sure why, but somehow I felt the need to post it , maybe you will benefit from it too.

MM
____________________________________________

The Hut.

The only survivor of a shipwreck was washed up on a small, uninhabited island. He prayed feverishly for God to rescue him, and everyday scanned the horizon for help, but none seemed forthcoming.

Exhausted, he eventually managed to build a little hut out of driftwood to protect him from the elements, and to store his few possessions.

One day after scavenging for food, he arrived home to find his little hut in flames, with smoke rolling up to the sky. The worst had happened, and everything was lost.

He was stunned with disbelief, grief, and anger. “God, how can you do this to me?”  he cried. Early the next day he was awakened by the sounds of a ship that was approaching the island.

It had come to rescue him. “How did you know I was here?” asked the weary man of his rescuers. “We saw your smoke signal” they replied.

It’s easy to get discouraged when things are going bad, but we shouldn’t lose heart, because god is at work in our lives, even in the midst of pain, and suffering.

Remember that, the next time your little hut seems to be burning to the ground. It just may be a smoke signal that summons the grace of God.

You may want to consider passing this on, because you never know who feels like their hut is on fire today.


----------



## SBG (Aug 2, 2007)

Milkman said:


> The little story below is good to help you when you feel like things are stacked against you. I know re-reading it has helped me several times.
> 
> Im not sure why, but somehow I felt the need to post it , maybe you will benefit from it too.
> 
> ...




Good stuff! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Milkman (Jul 14, 2016)

Read


----------



## georgia357 (Jul 15, 2016)

That was good, thanks for posting.


----------



## Paymaster (Jul 19, 2016)

Thanks Marvin!


----------

